# New Member



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi! I'm Gary. Just traded in our 2003 Kiwi 18F for an OutBack 21rs. My family started camping with the Kiwi to see if it was something that we would enjoy as a family. My wife Donna and I have two boys, 7 and 3. Loved camping! After camping for a year we realized what we really wanted in a TT. OutBack 21rs had it. Small, but with all the bells and whistles. TV is a 2003 Tahoe, installed a reese equalizing hitch, and friction sway control. The OutBack towed better than the Kiwi 18F. Looking forward to a great camping year. Hope to see you all on the East Coast.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Gary, welcome to the forum. This is a great group of folks. if you need help on something just make a post and someone will jump in to save the day...









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Gary!

What was it about the KIWI that made you trade it? Is that a model with canvas type tent ends?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Gary,

Welcome to the forum. We have pretty much the same setup as you do and are happy with the combination, it tows nicely and is a nice match for our truck.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, fellow east coaster. It would seem that we are a growing crowd. Do I sense another poll....be right back.

Tim


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome,to answer your question (ND) I have no negative comments about the jayco kiwi 18f ,the reason we traded was that we wanted a couch, bike storage (impossable to put a bike rack on back of kiwi),a set of axle's instead of a single, and the ability to breakdown camp in a rain storm without having to set the camper back up when I get home to dry the tent ends out. I could go on but not to bore you to death, you get the idea! action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ritter...
I'm an ex-popup-er myself. I thought they were the greatest thing since sliced bread. So much packed into a small space. I miss it sometimes.

Here's why I asked:
When I was out looking at new trailers, that is what I was looking to buy. A full size with the tent ends. Best of both worlds. My son walked toward an OUTBACK, and peeked inside. I actually told him not to go in, cause that wasn't the type of trailer we were there to look at. He came out smiling, and said, "Dad, you gotta see this!" After I went inside, nothing else compared with what I saw. Perfect features, floor plan, design, etc. We scrapped the plan to get the trailer with the tent ends, and got that OUTBACK.


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

I have to agree with you NDJollyMon. We were looking at the trailers that pop outon the ends. Then when we went to the RV show here last Janurary we saw the Outback 21RS. My wife fell in love withit immediatly. We kept looking at other campers for another month or so but nothing compared to the Outback. We are not dissapointed at all with our choice.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wes...
The RS models are like having the 'tent end', but hard sided! I wish they would have made the queen slide with the headboard at the aft end, so there was more room for taller people, and you wouldn't have to climb over each other. Room for future improvement I guess!


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Great idea about the bed J-Man. I hope someone at Keystone is listening. I just hate climbing over the wife in the middle of the night, and she won't give up her side of the bed.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

When we looked at the hybrids, there was an outback 28 in the showroom .We looked at it and I said to myself, this has got to be $30 G's and looked no further. Dumb move, I needed a short length trailer due to the incline of my driveway the hybrid (at the time) looked to have the most in a short length trailer.If I would have taken the time to look at the 21 it would have been a no thinker! Hindsight is always 20/20. I did my home work on this purchase the outback was a hands down winner.Going from a hybrid to an outback is like going from a cabin to a resort. And the ground clearance is much better in the 21rs than the 18f.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Dave,

You gotta be King of your Castle and stake your claim to the inner side of the bed.









I started out on the side of the bed next to the window but have been able to convince the wife that I need to be on the inside so that when I need to make a quick exit to take in the awning in the middle of the night I don't have to climb over her. Try that one and see if it works.









This is one of the big things I would like to see changed on the queen slide. The JollyMon has a good idea that I never thought of. We have some serous Mod guys on this forum, I wonder if any of them want to take this one on.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Wouldn't you have to lengthen the slideout to make the bed long enough without sticking out into the living area?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I was thinking of some sort of shelf type device that you could somehow hang/attach on the edge of the bed that could be removed in the morning. The sides/or one side of the shelf could be made so that it would be easy to get in and out. It would not have to support too much weight other then your feet. I am really thinking out load more then anything hoping one of the talented mod guys on the site will pick up on it.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe we can come up with a way to fit a cal king mattress in, Have to think on it!!


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Guys, great idea re; the queen slide mod. Hubby and I pick ours up next weekend and I was already thinking about who's gonna do the climbing over??? If the head was under the window it would be perfect.

I'll be watching to see who comes up with the mod plans. Good luck! sunny


----------

